# رد على خلاصة الكلام هنا عن الميكاترونك ...



## م.رامز (5 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ..
حسب معلوماتي لاحظت أن مهندس الميكاترونيك يمكنه العمل في معظم المجالات
(الكهربائية والميكانيكية) التي لا تتطلب اختصاص دقيق في مجال العمل .... أما في الأعمال الدقيقة 
والحساسة فيجب وجود مهندس الكترون ومهندس ميكيانيك سوية...​ 
ولاحظت هنا أكثر من مرة أنكم توجهون اللوم إلى أصحاب الشركات والمصانع وتقللون من مستواهم الفكري لأنهم 
لايقبلون استبدال مهندس الميكانيكا ومهندس الكهرباء بمهندس واحد ميكاترونك، وتزعمون أن السبب 
هو جهل صاحب المصنع بالميكاترونك.​ 
بالنسبة لي فلدي وجهة نظر أخرى، وهي أنه لاشك أن العمل المتلازم لمهندس ميكا وآخر الكترون 
سيكون أقوى وأسرع وأضمن وأقدر على معالجة جميع المشاكل ...
وبالتالي فأنا أفضل مهندسين مختصين..​ 
وأعتقد أن مهندس الميكاترونك قدرته محدودة جدا على التطوير والبحث والاكتشاف في الميكانيكا 
لوحدها أو الالكترون لوحدها بالمقارنة مع مهندس الميكانيكا أو مهندس الالكترون ..​ 
أما المجال الذي يستطيع الميكاترونيكي التطوير والبحث فيه هو أساليب الوصل بين العلمين
واكتشاف وظائف وطرق ربط متطورة بين هذين المجالين ..
فهو ياخد مايلزمه من ابتكارات الميكانيكين، ويتفنن بأساليب ربطها بالكهرباء..
وطبعا يكون على خبرة كافية بالتعامل مع القطع الميكيانيكية وأنواعها والدقة في اختيارها ...
فهو يأخذ ويكتسب بعض المعلومات التي تلزمه من المجالين ويعمل بربطها فقط ..
-وحتى لو عمل كمهندس ميكيانيكي أو كهربائي مختص- (لتوفير راتب مهندس ثاني)
إلا أن المهندس المختص يبقى اقوى وأوثق بتخصصه..​ 
وكل مجال يغلب عليه التعقيد في مجال الربط الميكانيكي الكهربائي هو مجال عمل الميكاترونيكي، مثل 
الروبوتات العادية أو الصناعية.. والحساسات التي تستقبل المؤثرات وتحولها لميكانيكة أو العكس .. ​ 
ومن الأخطاء الكبيرة هنا اعتقاد الكثير ان مهندس الميكاترونك هو مهندس ميكانيكا ومهندس كهرباء
لا ،، بل هو مهندس طرق الربط بين هذين المجالين والأهداف من الربط وتوظيفه واختراع اساليب لذلك.....​ 
فعندما ترون أن الميكاترونيك هو المساحة الناتجة تقاطع دوائر عده أقسام، فتذكروا أن التقاطع يشكل 
قسم صغير من كل قسم ولا يشكل أغلبية القسم بل ولا حتى نصفه ...​ 
ولا يخفى عليكم أن العلم كلما يتطور يميل للتخصص الدقيق، وخلطكم هذا فيه تخلف فهو يعيدنا عشرات السنين 
عندما كان المهندس هو معماري وانشائي وكهربائي وميكيانيكي وكيميائي بآن واحد ...
ياجماعة مع تطورالعلم قسمت الجامعة لكليات ثم قسمت هذه الكليات إلى أقسام ثم قسمت هذه الأقسام
لاختصاصات ثم قسمت هذه الاختصاصات لشعب وهذه الشعب إلى اختصاصات دقيقة جدا للدراسات العليا ...
ثم أنتم ترمون كل هذا بعيداً وتقولون مهندس الميكاترونك هو مهندس ميكانيكا والكترون !​ 
الشيء المضحك أنه في الكثير من الجامعات لم يبقى شي اسمه مهندس ميكانيك ولا الكترون .. بل 
مهندس طاقة ميكانيكية ومهندس غزل نسيج وأخر مهندس رافعات وآخر آلات زراعية ومهندس قدرة 
ومهندس تحكم ومهندس حواسب... وفعلا شيء مضحك عندما تشملون كل هذا وأكثر بمهندس 
ميكاترونيك !هذا الكلام ممكن أن يعتقده طالب ثانوي عندما يقرأ كلمة الميكاترونك وليس الجامعيين ..​ 
وتأكدوا لا توجد هندسة تضم هندسة أخرى ... وإلا لكانت قد أغلقت معظم كليات الهندسة عند افتتاح قسم الميكاترونك ..​ 
وشخصيا أفضّل بالنسبة للطلاب الذين يودون دراسة هذا المجال الممتع،، التخصص في مجال سواء 
كهربائي أو ميكانيكي ونيل درجة الاجازة فيه، ثم اكمال الميكاترونيك في الدراسات العليا، وبهذا تكون 
اجازته تؤهله للعمل وبقوه في مجاله، وإذا ما توافرت في المستقبل فرص عمل للميكاترونيك 
فالشهادات العليا تؤهله للعمل بهذا المجال أيضاً..
------------------
ملاحظة أنا في كل ما سبق من كلامي أعتبر أن معلومات طالب الميكاترونيك هي فقط ما يدرسه في الجامعة،
لأننا في موضوع مقارنة بين هندسات وبالتالي لا اعتبار للمعلومات الخارجية ولا للدورات التأهيلية ...​


----------



## مهندس ايهاب محمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## م.رامز (10 نوفمبر 2008)

وجزاك الخير ..


----------



## تشي (11 نوفمبر 2008)

عفواً اخي اسمح لي ب مناقشتك في موضوع تخصص الميكاترونكس بصراحة احسست بالاهانة عندما قرأت موضوعك لاني من طلبة ميكاترونكس و انت جعلت هذا القسم مجرد حلقة وصل بين قسمين بينما هو اكثر من ذلك فانت تقول انه حسب تعريفنا للميكاترونكس بانه جمع قسمين هذا يعني اقفال اقسام اخرى و هذا صحيح ف انا من طلبة الجامعات المصرية و بالفعل تخصص الميكترونكس جعل من قسمي الميكانيكا و الالكترونيات قسم واحد و نحن في دراستنا نعتبر من اصعب و اقوى الاقسام بسبب اننا يلزم علينا الاهتمام ب معلومات من القسمين صحيح انه قد يكون مهندس الالكترونيات اعلم من مهندس الاميكاترونكس في الالكترونيات ولكن ذلك يرجع بالاساس للمهندس لانه يدرس كل ما يدرسه مهندس الالكترونيات تقريباً و كذلك الميكانيكا فلا تختصر مهندس الميكاترونكس ب حلقة وصل لك جزيل الاحترام


----------



## خالد أبو العينين (14 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
عفوا أخي (م. رامز) 
أنا لدي لائحة القسم وبالنظر فيها وجدت أن نسبة دراسة الميكانيكا إلي مواد الكهرباء والإلكترونيات هي تقريبا 65% ميكانيكا والباقي كهرباء وإلكترونيات شاملة برمجة الحاسب .
أما ما يتعلق منها بالميكانيكا فهو يشمل تخصص ( هندسة الإنتاج والتصميم - وهندسة القوي الميكانيكية _ والتكييف والتبريد ) فأنا سألت أصدقائي في قسم هندسة الإنتاج وجدتهم يدرسون نفس المواد الميكانيكية التي أدرسها......
إذا فما الذي يجعل فارقا بيني وبينه في المصنع لا أنا أفضل منه ولا هو أفضل مني كل منا له عمله فأنا ممكن أكون أجيد فهم ودراسة الروبوت والكنترول وذلك ليعني أنه لا يجيدها بل ذلك الفرق بسبب أني درست مواد تخدم ذلك المجال لم يدرسها هو وذلك هو تخصصي الدقيق ........... 
ولك جزيا الإحترام


----------



## م.رامز (14 نوفمبر 2008)

أخ تشي، لماذا الاهانة، انا ما قلت بكلامي شيء يقلل من قيمة هذا الفرع أبدا، وانما شرحت عن مجال اختصاصه
وبالعكس هذا المجال (الربط) معقد جدا وصعب إلى حدا ما ... وجميل وممتع وفيه مجال عظيم للاختراع والابتكار.
ولا تقولني مالم أقله ... أو تقتطع جزءأ من الحديث وتترك الباقي، فأنا عندما قلت:
أن الميكاترونيكي يطور أساليب الوصل بين العلمين واكتشاف وظائف وطرق ربط متطورة بين هذين المجالين ..
كنت بتكلم عن التطوير الذي يقدر عليه الميكاترونيكي ... وليس عن المعلومات التي يعرفها الميكاترونيكي ...
فمؤهلات هندس الحاسب أقوى في تطوير البرمجيات.
و مؤهلات مهندس الالكترونيات أقوى منك في تطوير الالكترونيات الدقيقة والدارات المعقدة.
ومهندس القوى المكيانيكية، ومهندس التصميم أيضا .. 
أما أنت فمؤهلاتك أقوى منهم جميعا في تطوير أساليب الوصل بين هذه الاختصاصات.


----------



## B2000 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

هذا هو رايى الشخصى عن احد الأخوة الذى طلب الاستشارة فى دراسة الميكاترونيكس و قال له احد الأخوه ان مهندس الميكاترونكس يستطيع ان يعمل مكان مهندس الميكانيكا و الكهرباء 
و كان ردى كالآتى:
------------------
أخى الكريم من اين اتيت بهذا الكلام ؟؟؟
هل مهندس الميكاترونيكس يفهم مثلا" فى محطات الكهرباء او المولدات او المواتير او صناعة الكابلات او تصميم خطوط توزيع الكهرباء او خطوط نقل الطاقة و المحولات او صناعة الالكترونيات و فكرة عملها.......الخ ؟؟
هل مهندس الميكاترونيكس يفهم مثلا" فى المواسير الصناعية و تصميماتها هل يفهم فى ال pluming او ال fire fighting او مجال التكييف؟؟
اخى العزيز فى رايى الشخصى ان الميكاترونيكس ظهرت كى تسد عجزا" فى مهندسين الصيانة والتشغيل لان هذه المهنه كانت متأرجحة ما بين مهندسين الكهرباء و الميكانيكا و هى تحتاج لشخص له دراية ولو بسيطة بالمجالين حتى يستطيع التعامل مع هذه الأنظمة و الربط بينهم.

و هذا طبعا" رايى الشخصى جدا" جدا" حتى لا يفهمنى احد خطأ و انا والله لا اقصد اى شيئ الا ان اعبر عن رأيى.


----------



## مجدي الجبارين (16 مارس 2010)

يا جماعه رجاء بدي بحث بعنوان طرق ربط المواد الميكانيكيه مين بيقدر يساعدني ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (18 مارس 2010)

شكرا الاخ العزيز : علي فكرة كلامك عين العقل وانا اويئدك الراي وشكرا


----------



## ahmedouf (23 مارس 2010)

*عندك حق في كل اللي قلته*

والله العظيم انت عندك حق في كل اللي قلته انا مهندس ميكاترونكس
بعتبر نفسي لا حصلت ميكانيكا و لا كهرباء
انا ندمان اني دخلت القسم ده


----------



## kwavax (27 مارس 2010)

اولا احيى المهندس رامز على هذا الطرح الرائع وفعلا مهندس ميكاترونيك ليس مهندس كهرباء وميكانيكا ولكن الموضوع بكل صراحه اننا فى منطقتنا العربيه مازلنا متاخرين كثيرا فى هذا المجال فلا يوجد عندنا مصانع روبوتات او طائرات بدون طيار مثلا. وعن نفسى رغم عشقى للميكاترونيات انا ادرس قوى كهربيه وليس هذا من اجل العمل فقط ولكن لى نظره معينه فى المجال الذى ادرسه.ايضا احب ان اضيف اننى ناقشت موضوع مهندس كهرباء وميكانيكا مع بعض اصدقائى الالمان من مهندسى الميكاترونيك وكان الرد ان هذه النظريه خاطئه وان كل من هذه التخصصات لها مجالها الخاص بها وانه يوجد مجال صناعى مستقل اسمه الميكاترونيكس لذا الاشكاليه فى منطقتنا فقط ولكن نتمنى ان ياتى يوم من الايام ويكون لنا نصيب فى هذا المجال ولعل البدايه هى دراسة هندسة الميكاترونيكس.


----------



## MUSLIM125 (5 أبريل 2010)

أولا أحييك على سطحيتك فى نظرتك للمواضيع فهى تؤكد لنا سطحية الأشخاص الذين نقابلهم للحصول على وظائف عندما يسألوننا عن معنى الميكاترونكس و الذين عجزوا عن فهم هذا القسم لضآلة عقولهم كما يعجزون كل مرة عن فهمه عندما يتعرضون لمعنى القسم اما غباءا مستأصلا فيهم و اما عن حقد دفين عندما ينظر مهندس ميكانيكا الى مهندس ميكانيكا مثله ولكنه يفهم فى تطبيقات الحاسب و الاليكترونيات و التى ينظر لها مهندس انتاج أو قوى على انها منطقة مظلمة أو كهف مظلم لا يعلم عنه شيئا البتة بل و ينضم اليه مهندس كهرباء قوى العاجز عن معرفة الحساسات و الهيدرروليكس و الأجزاء الميكانيكية و الأوتوميشن

انك لم تعرف معنى الميكاترونكس و تتكلم فى القسم برأى سطحى و تحسب أنك تحسن صنعا

و لمن يريد أن يعرف معنى القسم فعليه بالمراجع مثلا هناك مرجع اسمه (ميكاترونكس) لبيل بولتون و غيره من مراجع القسم ستجد أنهم عرفوا القسم على انه شعبة من قسم ميكانيكا يدرس تحكم آلى و حاسب آلى و اليكترونيات لتمكنه من التعامل مع الأنظمة الحديثة و التى لا تخلو المصانع الحديثة منها

أما القول بأن مهندس ميكاترونكس أقل من مهندس ميكانيكا فهذا جهل محض لأن مهندس ميكاترونكس هو أصلا مهندس ميكانيكا
والقول أنه مهندس كهرباء أو يضاهيه فطبعا لا يصح ذلك لكن على نطاق ضيق كالمواتير و التحكم فمن الممكن أن يحل مكانه أما فى الجهود العالية مثلما فى محطات انتاج الطاقة و خطوط التوزيع فبالطبع لا يمكن لمهندس الميكاترونكس أن يحل محله

و الذى يقول ان القسم ضعيف أو أنه لم يستفيد منه فالعيب فى المكان الذى يدرسه (قد لا يحسن تدريسه) أو العيب فى الشخص نفسه(استيعابه محدود) لا فى القسم

و بالنسبة لعمله 
فهو يستطيع العمل فى أى مكام لمهندس ميكانيكا و كذلك فى مواضع الميكاترونكس البحتة مثل السيارات الحديثة و معدات التصنيع و خطوط الانتاج


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (8 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجذاك الله الف خير


----------



## eng_zez00 (18 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
قسم الميكاترونكس هو احد شعب الهندسه الميكانيكيه تماما كشعبه الانتاج او القوي او السيارت 
لكل منهم تخصص دقيق 
فقسم القوي يهتم بالحراه و الطاقه بانواعها 
الانتاج يهتم بالمعدات والتصنيع 
والميكاترونكس بالتحكم والربط بين الانظمه الميكانيكه معا (وهذا ما يكسبه قوته ) ـ

كل هذه الاقسام لها مايميزها وتجتمع معا في الاساسيات العامه 
يعني مش ممكن اقول مهندس انتاج لا يمكنه العمل في محطات الطاقه او التبريدوالتكيف
ومش ممكن اقول مهندس قوي لا يفهم في التصميم او خطوط الانتاج و تشكيل المعادن

كل منهما يمكنهما العمل لانهما يملكان الاساسيات المطلوبه 
كل ما عليهما التزود بالعلم وقراءه بعض الكتب ومع القليل من الخبره 

ما الهدف من هذه الاطاله ........انا مهندس ميكاترونكس و اعمل في محطه توليد طاقه 
والتحديد في الصيانه الميكانيكه للمساعدات 
صحيح في البدايه كانت صعبه الكثير من التحديات 
ومع الاطلاع واخبره ممكن اعمل في اي مجال يتطلب مهندس ميكانيكا قوي 
بل انا جاهز للعمل بكفاءه اكبر في مجال تخصصي ...الميكاترونكس

سيدي الفاضل لمهندس للميكاترونكس قدره عاليه علي التاقلم مع متطلبات العمل ميكانيكا او الكترونيات مع الحفاظ علي هويته لان دراسته تتعامل مع انظمه مختلفه وبالتالي الربط بينهم وبالتالي التحكم بكل نظام للوصول لاحسن كفاءه للمجموع الانضمه معا

اسف علي الاطاله وشكرا


----------



## osakaa (20 فبراير 2011)

انا كمان حسيت احساس بشع بالاهانه من الكلام اللى كاتبه م. رامز 
مش غلطتنا انك مش عارف معنى القسم بتاعنا ايه 
المفروض تسأل وتقرأ بتمعن وتفهم معنى الكلام قبل متقوله 

احنا بالطبع مش مهندسين كهربا 
احنا مهندسين ميكانيكا ولكن مش الميكانيكا التقليديه والميكانيكا هى الاساس اللى بنبني عليه بقيت التخصص بتاعنا 
يعنى احنا القسم بتاعنا عبارة عن الدمج المتكامل بين الماكينه والتحكم بتاعها والدوائر الالكترونيه والسوفت وير 
والتصميم بيكون على التوازى يعنى مينفعش انك تعمل الماكينه وبعدين تدور على الكونترولار اللى يناسبها 
لازم تبقي حاطط ف حسابك كل حاجه من الاربعه اللى قولتلك عليهم ف الاول 

وبعدين عيب اوى اننا نكون مهندسين ونقلل من قيمه بعض بالشكل البشع اللى انت اتكلمت بيه 

انا ف مشروع التخرج بتاعى عامل ماكينه cnc بتدخل للكمبيوتر صورة للشغله سواء كانت هيتعملها تفريز او خراطه
وانا اقصد صورة يعنى لو صورتها بكاميرا ديجيتال او كاميرا موبايل والكمبيوتر بيترجم للماكينه كل نقطه على الصورة 
وتقوم الماكينه بعمل نسخه طبق الاصل من الصورة على المعدن او اى كان الماده اللى انت عاوز تشتغلها 

وجاى دلوقتى انت وتقلل من قيمه قسم بالبراعه دى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

اغلب الناس مش عارفه معنى القسم 
وده مش ذنبنا ..........


----------



## كارم ابوعودة (23 فبراير 2011)

اخواني واعزائي انا بعد البحث الطويل والجلوس مع اساتذة مختصين في كل من المجال الميكانيكي والكهربي والميكاترونيك لقد صارحتهم بما يقال عن مهندس الميكاترونيكس وما يقوله البعض من هنا وهناك عن ان الميكاترونكس طائر بدون اجنحه اي انه في اي مجال مختص لا يستطيع ان يحلق به كما يحلق به الاخرين 
وبصراحه خد مني هدا التساولات قرابة العام 
سابدا بطرح مثال بسيط جدا وهو السيارة 
عندما ناتي لتصميم سيارة سياتي مهندس الميكانيك وسياتي الكهرباء وسيقوموا بتصميم سيارة ولكن اتحدي كل مهندسين الكهرباء والميكانيك انهم ادا فعلوها وحدهم الان فانا سنعود لجيل ما قبل التسعين في السيارات ومهما حاولوا لن يستطيعوا الوصول للوقت الحالي من السيارات 
ولكن ادا جاء مهندسين الميكاترونيكس وانضم الي هدا الفريق وليس وحده ركزووا على كلمة انضم للفريق لان الهندسة عمل جماعي فانهم الثلاثة سوف يصنعون سيارة من جيل الالفين 
لمادا هنا ياتي دور الميكاترونيكس 
السيارة القديمة كنت تعتمد على عدم وجود تحكم بالرشاشات التي تدخل الوقودوعدم وجودد تحكم دقيق في خروج ودخول الوقود ايضا نظم الامن والسيطرة لا توجد في السيارات القديمة وايضا نظم القير الحديث الدي يعد اعقد نظام ميكانيكي كهربي 
انا اسال مهندسين الكهرباء والميكانيك هو عملكم اطور بعد التسعين عشان تعمله السيارات الحديثة طيب معلمكم منذ مئة عام لم يتغير بل الدي تغير هو قدوم مهندس جديد لدية القدرة على تصيميم الجهزة الحديثة 
راح يقول مهندس الكهرباء انا بدرس تحكم وبقدر اضيف نظم تحكم للسيارة....بقله صحيح كلامك بس بتحداك انه تقدر تطبقه على نظام ميكانيكي بوجود وحدة تحكم راح يسئلني الكهربي ليش راح اجاوبه انه انتا قد متحاول مش راح تفهم النظام الميكانيكي راح يقلي بيشرحلي اياه مهندس الميكانيكي بقلو شرحلك اياه وادا اقدرت تفهمه هدا ادا قدرت راح تتعارض معاه في اشياء كثيرة لانه هناك وجهة نظر مختلفة من المستحيل ان تتقارب 
راح يجي الميكانيكي ويقلي انا باخد دورتين وبصير افهم كهربة .
بقلوا مرحب ليش الكهرباء هي بس اسلاك مفى متحكمات وكمبيوتر ليش هو انته خارق للعادة 
وبعدين حابب اقول لمهندسين الكهربء والميكانيك لو انه ما في معكم ميكاترونيكس راح ترجع التطور عشرين سنه لورا

وكمان مهندس الميكاترونيكس ما بيقدر يشتغل لحاله بدون الميكانيك والكهرباء 
لانه مش شي خارق للعادة بس هو متطور نوعا ما وعنده القدرة علي فهم التخصصين الاخرين 
اما في مجال الصيانه فان الميكاتونيكس افضل وذلك عن تجربة وليس هراء


----------

